# JTree Expand(-) und Collapse(+) neben Icon



## Smasher (6. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie kann ich mir neben dem Icon im JTree die Expand und Collapse Information für einen Knoten anzeigen lassen? :?: 
Im Explorer z.B. steht immer neben den Icons ein "-" wenn der Knoten expandiert (geöffnet) und ein "+" wenn er kollabiert (geschlossen) ist.
Die haben den Vorteil, dass man mit einen Klick einen Knoten expandieren bzw kollabieren kann. :toll: 
Aufs Icon muss man immer doppel-klicken, wenn man einen Knoten öffnen bzw schliessen möchte. :bloed:

Ich arbeite mit Swing nicht mit SWT. Könnte es sein, dass SWT so etwas anbietet?

Gruss

Smasher


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2006)

Es ist doch in Swing genauso. (vielleicht hilft Dir das hier: JTree#setShowsRootHandles(boolean newValue))


----------



## SamHotte (7. Feb 2006)

Nicht ganz. JTree#setShowsRootHandles(true) zeigt nur die Dinger am Wurzelknoten an. Die anderen hängen am Swing-Erscheinungsbild und sind per default aus. Eingeschaltet werden sie über JTree#putClientProperty("JTree.lineStyle", "Angled").


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ist doch in Swing genauso. (vielleicht hilft Dir das hier: JTree#setShowsRootHandles(boolean newValue))


Jepp, es läuft. Danke! Habe es in der API irgendwie übersehen.

Smasher


----------

